# Mold on firewood??



## gorman (Jul 13, 2009)

The pile I have been seasoning for the last 9 to 10 months has developed some slimey black mold on the inner parts of the pile. Is it still just as good to burn? To sell?


----------



## MNGuns (Jul 13, 2009)

What kind of wood is it..? Is it covered or open..? My first thought would be that there is not enough ventilation, or perhaps the wood is stored out of the sun.


----------



## palmrose2 (Jul 13, 2009)

I leave a good 6 " between rows of stacks and I live where there is plenty of sunshine and wind. I would open up the moldy slimy wood to wind and sun soon.

My father used to stack his wood in one long row. 30 face cords 6' high makes a long row. He always had two of them. This years and next.


----------



## gallegosmike (Jul 13, 2009)

gorman said:


> The pile I have been seasoning for the last 9 to 10 months has developed some slimey black mold on the inner parts of the pile. Is it still just as good to burn? To sell?



I get a soft fuzzy mold on the wood that I cant stack on pallets. Soon as I get wood off the dirt and dry for a few weeks, the stuff goes away.


----------



## flewism (Jul 14, 2009)

If it is growing mold it is to wet to burn.


----------



## xtm (Jul 14, 2009)

Sometimes during long wet spells, I get black mold and white powdery mildew on my covered seasoning firewood. The mold and mildew usually dies off when the weather gets hot and dry, and I can speed up the die-off by uncovering the stacks on sunny days in the meantime.

I don't think the mold hurts anything unless you have allergies, but long spells of cool cloudy weather will slow down the seasoning process. I don't like to bring moldy wood into the house, so I leave it on the porch until it goes into the stove.

xtm


----------



## JAL (Jul 14, 2009)

I get mushrooms growing on my wood. :jawdrop:

I didn't ever find out what kind of wood it was but it NEVER seamed to dry out and it smoked like crazy when I burnt it. Sombody said it was "Swamp something" wood. BUT it was FREE wood....

View attachment 103810


----------



## ms290 (Jul 14, 2009)

willow wood perhaps Jal?


----------



## JAL (Jul 14, 2009)

ms290 said:


> willow wood perhaps Jal?



Your guess is better than mine. I picked up the stuff at a local free wood dropoff site for a wood powered power plant. Never saw the standing tree.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 15, 2009)

gorman said:


> The pile I have been seasoning for the last 9 to 10 months has developed some slimey black mold on the inner parts of the pile. Is it still just as good to burn? To sell?


Yes. Mold commonly forms on green firewood in humid conditions. The wood is fine for burning. Pssst... mold burns also.


----------



## Buckethead (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a number of new and exciting varities of mold and fungus growing in my wood pile. One kind looks like big black slimy slugs. There is also one that is a lovely pink.

Last year was the first time I noticed it this bad...and this year is even more wet than last.


----------

